# BEWARE PICTURE OVERLOAD



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay. Re-doing and adding pictures of everyone 
Dream and Wysteria








Wysteria








Dream








Dream, Wysteria








Ransom, Desi, Lucky








Desi, Ransom, Bliss








Lucky, Desi, Bliss, Ransom








Desi, Ransom








Desi, Ransom, Bliss, Lucky








Lucky








Peanut, Butter, Buck and Boss Man. (2 tan boer x does, 1 LaMancha buck, 1 kikoxboerxpygmyx?? buck)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great piccies! I love your "rainbow" of nigi's!! They all look very photogenic too!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soooo cute!! Is the black and white one a Nigerian? That is the cutest little goat!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey - I love the color. They're great. Actually the photo w/4 goats. None are nigis. There are 2 boer x does (tan does), 1 boer x pygmy x kiko x (black/white buck)??? and my cream (white) LaMancha buck. There are 3 Nigerian does, 2 LaMancha does and 1 Nigerian buck.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I know I already told you this, but CUTE CUTE CUTE! And I still like that LaMancha with the same-way-facing scurs


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are so beautiful. What a great bunch of goats you have there. :fireworks:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! All of your goaties are sooo cute . I love your Nigies!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks - they're real doll babies. Even my little freak-out buck . LOL He's great, but has his psycho OMG you're going to kill me days . 
I've got to thank Big Oak Farm, Atwood Acres, Maple Tree Knoll and Mis Fit Farm for them though. I haven't had any registered stock born here...YET .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice herd! Looks like you'll have babies coming too!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I just love your munchines!! Ok, well I just love all munchies 

Your nigies look great too, they are looking quite round :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are round! Babies!!!!! They all look very nice


----------

